# Miniature Horse Talk Forum Rules and Etiquette



## minihorse

*Forum Rules & Etiquette*

*Follow the Golden Rule*. - Do not be rude to other members or moderators. Please remember, this web site is family oriented, and must be a safe, educational environment for visitors of ALL ages. Respect your fellow members, ignore bothersome members. No flaming, trolling or spamming.

*No PERSONAL ATTACKS & DISPUTES* -You are expected to treat each other with respect in the forums and take any personal disputes to a private mode of discussion off the forums.

*TXT SPEAK & ALL CAPS: *The use of internet shorthand, slang or "text speak" on the forums is not permitted, nor is typing in ALL CAPS -which signifies SHOUTING.

*Multiple registrations are prohibited.*

*No posting pictures that are not yours or of horses that you do not own,*

*Photos on the main "Miniature Horse Forum*" 
Photos that are welcome on the main forum: Photos announcing NEW foals and UPDATED foal photos, Photos announcing NEW horse purchases, Photos announcing CURRENT show wins, Photos of your newly clipped minis. Any photo that pertains to INFORMATIONAL questions such a COLOR, CONFORMATION, or an INFORMATIONAL question about your particular horse. 

*CLASSIFIED SECTION SALES: *Post only for items that you are selling. Photos will be helpful and are encouraged to be uploaded.


! No link to anything that is posted on EBay or Craigs List<==clarification: you may mention and discuss mini horse or pony related info. about posts you see on EBay and Craigs list but you may NOT post a address or add a link to it.
No links or mention of any other "like" Mini Horse or pony community site..No solicitation to join other Websites or communities.
No links directly to any closed group that would require people to sign up for a membership in order to see your photos or any article content such as Yahoo Groups, Facebook, My[space] or any site that requires a person to have an account with them before viewing. The only exception at this time would be links to articles on TheHorse.com, this IS allowed.

*Active links within posts.* - If you feel the address you'd like to post follows the rules and is also informational and/or contributes to the conversation at hand you may add it..*This is strictly enforced.*

*SIGNATURES:* NO horse, pony, tack etc, etc. sales or solicitations within your signatures NOR your Avatars.

*SIGNATURE and SIGNATURE LINK CONTENT *– You are allowed one link in your signature and it cannot be to a sales page. 

*About our Moderators*: *They have the final say.* - WARNINGS, USER LOCKING, BANNING - Reporting posts that violate the rules.
*DO NOT FLAME THE STAFF* They have the final say. This forum isn't a democracy. If you feel that an egregious oversight has been made, then pm the moderator group. Do not post complaints on the forum.

*Forum moderation and administrator roles*
It is the administrations discretion where posts go.
When we move something from one forum to another, it is done to further conversation in the correct place.
No personal message will be sent and no explanation will be given.

*It is not permitted to question the staff in a public discussion medium nor via private message. Any attempt to do so will be seen as an attempt to undermine the moderation team and will result in an infraction and removal of the content posted.*
Moderators already have a difficult and very time consuming job keeping the forum civilized and orderly. The last thing they need is spend hours defending their actions each time they moderate someone.


A quick pm with a link to the rules will be sent to you if a rule is broken. This is a courtesy to you . No reply is needed.
You agree when signing up, to familiarize yourselves with the rules.
If you disagree with a moderator's decision, it is also not acceptable to verbally abuse or harass them.
Any attempt to do so may result in a complete termination of your forums account.
If the report button is used you may or may not receive a pm in reply, but you can be sure a administrator will see it and take care of it.

*A word about our Moderators - Please remember they are Human with feelings too.. They are encouraged to treat everyone fair and equal. Many of the Moderators are valuable volunteers and cannot moderate the forum 24/7, nor read every post. It is appreciated if YOU use the REPORT BUTTON to bring attention any problems to the Moderators.*


----------

